# Threaded Mode Not Available



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

The Thread Display Mode combobox only lists "Linear - Oldest First" and "Linear - Newest First". How do I switch to Threaded mode or Hybrid mode?


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

saberman said:


> The Thread Display Mode combobox only lists "Linear - Oldest First" and "Linear - Newest First". How do I switch to Threaded mode or Hybrid mode?


I guess this is not the place to get help with the forum software. Is there another forum for that?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Those are the only two options.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Those are the only two options.


Then someone should fix the FAQ at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_vb_threadedmode

which appears if you press "this help page" in the Thread Display Mode area.


----------

